# Big prob at night



## Ripper (25. März 2002)

Also 2 rechner win 95 and win Me diese bilden dat netzwerk mit crossover-cable assistent für Me is auf 95 installiert und läuft abba die beiden können sich nicht sehen auch ein ping funst nich. Der 95 hat ne NE 2000 kompaktible karte und der Me 3Com 905-tx.

hat einer ne idee woran das liegen kann???????


Is ganz doll dringend sonst krich ich kein geld


----------



## Freaky (25. März 2002)

die treiber der netzkarte richtig installiert (geräte manager gucken)?
beide rechner haben verschiedene ip´s (z.b. 10.0.0.1 & 10.0.0.2)??
nur das tcp/ip protokoll aktivieren !!!
beide in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe ??
kabel mal getauscht ???

mom fällt mir nix ein bin ein wenig müde *g*


gruß
freaky


wenns klappt bitte auf folgendes konto überweisen (70% deines betrages den du bekommst)  Kto. 12002514  BLZ. 624 658 23


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. März 2002)

@Freaky: Man man man! Manche werden es wohl nie lernen! Schau Dir mal Deine PM's an


----------



## Nils Hitze (26. März 2002)

*Versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht ..*

aber Freaky hat Recht mit der Fragestellung.

Ausserdem überlegen ob du auf 98 SE umsteigst.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Freaky (26. März 2002)

*L O L*



> Man man man! Manche werden es wohl nie lernen! Schau Dir mal Deine PM's an



@digi
L O L, also bin bestimmt nicht so doof und gebe hier meine richtigen kto daten preis, und würd mir hier nie erlauben irgend eine gebühr für meine antworten zu erheben, das mache ich sogar freiwillig  Das war mehr als scherz gedacht das mit den 70% 


gruß
freaky der b o a r d h e i l i g e


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (26. März 2002)

Achso! Na dann! 
Ich mach das auch freiwillig, sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier!


----------

